
A minimal example how to exchange crypto keys between Node.js and webcrypto - jvanveen
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jvanveen&#x2F;crypto-nodebrowser work in progress. Any help welcome. This will be used in a p2p webframework called high5, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jvanveen&#x2F;high5
======
icewaters
good

